# Pods for SMPO Starter Kit



## Hooked (5/1/18)

Anyone? I won this device from @Heaven Gifts, but I can't find anyone in South Africa who stocks the pods.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Anyone? I won this device from @Heaven Gifts, but I can't find anyone in South Africa who stocks the pods.



We have stock at Vape King https://www.vapeking.co.za/smpo-mt-cartridge-4-pack.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have stock at Vape King https://www.vapeking.co.za/smpo-mt-cartridge-4-pack.html



@Stroodlepuff I saw the kit on your website and searched for "pods" - not cartridges! Whew! They're unbelievably expensive - double the price of the pods for my Gusto Mini. And the Gusto has much better flavours! You might want to look into stocking the Gusto Mini and the pods - it's truly an awesome device and awesome flavours!!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stroodlepuff I saw the kit on your website and searched for "pods" - not cartridges! Whew! They're unbelievably expensive - double the price of the pods for my Gusto Mini. And the Gusto has much better flavours! You might want to look into stocking the Gusto Mini and the pods - it's truly an awesome device and awesome flavours!!!!



Thanks we will look into this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/1/18)

Hi @Stroodlepuff - those smpo pods - Please can you confirm if they come in 0mg Nicotine - Thank You so much and look forward to your soonest comments. 

Best Regards - Max


----------



## Gizmo (6/1/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Stroodlepuff - those smpo pods - Please can you confirm if they come in 0mg Nicotine - Thank You so much and look forward to your soonest comments.
> 
> Best Regards - Max



Hi Max they do not come in 0mg unfortunately.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

